# Canon EF 16-35 f/4L IS Hitting Retailers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/canon-ef-16-35-f4l-is-hitting-retailers/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/canon-ef-16-35-f4l-is-hitting-retailers/">Tweet</a></div>
It looks like the Canon EF 16-35 f/4L IS is beginning to hit retailers. Below is an image from a Taipei retailer, there’s some unboxing images as well as a bunch of test shots taken with the new lens.</p>
<p>You can see the unboxing and test images <strong><a href="http://iphone4.tw/forums/showthread.php?t=211281" target="_blank">here</a></strong>.</p>
<p>This lens is expected to be available at European and North American retailers in the coming weeks.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/20140617091109281030860f50f582f4d8cc6156f77a31.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-16746" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/20140617091109281030860f50f582f4d8cc6156f77a31-575x383.jpg" alt="20140617091109281030860f50f582f4d8cc6156f77a31" width="575" height="383" /></a></p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Canon EF 16-35 f/4L IS $1199:</strong> <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K8942SO/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00K8942SO&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=6AVWEQKBYJ7TXPHU" target="_blank">Amazon</a> | <strong><a style="color: #900000;" href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1051475-USA/canon_9518b002_ef_16_35mm_f_4l_is.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a></strong> | <a style="color: #900000;" href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/CA16354.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Seems that my 16-35mm f2.8L will be on sale soon. The image quality and very low distortion of this lens are really good.


----------



## pksin1838 (Jun 19, 2014)

EF 16-35mm f4 photos

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644821674197/


----------



## brad-man (Jun 19, 2014)

PMI Digital on ebay has these for sale now. They are a reliable and Authorized Canon seller...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151331275933


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 19, 2014)

Talked with B&H. Told the lens was on the way and they will start shipping next week. Also told that they would have enough to fill all orders. Look forward to it.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 20, 2014)

brad-man said:


> PMI Digital on ebay has these for sale now. They are a reliable and Authorized Canon seller...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/151331275933



One of missing pieces in my puzzle. 

Since I'm no hurry for UWA, willing to wait for X-mas rebate.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> One of missing pieces in my puzzle.
> 
> Since I'm no hurry for UWA, willing to wait for X-mas rebate.



I was going to wait for a rebate too, but then pre-ordered one when the Canon site glitched and was selling at a discount.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 20, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > One of missing pieces in my puzzle.
> ...



What was the discount rate?


----------



## brad-man (Jun 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20956.0

They ship tomorrow. Goodbye 17-40!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > PMI Digital on ebay has these for sale now. They are a reliable and Authorized Canon seller...
> ...



You might find yourself waiting for Easter rebate for the 12-24/2.8


----------



## Vivid Color (Jun 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > PMI Digital on ebay has these for sale now. They are a reliable and Authorized Canon seller...
> ...



That's my plan too!


----------



## Click (Jun 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'll do the same.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 20, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



That's awesome


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 20, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > One of missing pieces in my puzzle.
> ...



same here


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



$125 off 1200 for the lens, and because it was through Canon, they threw in a "100 Million EF Lens Gift Set" valued at 50 for free.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 20, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



$125 off is better paying full price. Wonder what inside "100 Million EF Lens Gift Set"?


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> $125 off is better paying full price. Wonder what inside "100 Million EF Lens Gift Set"?



It's supposed to be a t-shirt, lens cloth and pin. I'll find out when the lens ships any day now. Buying the 16-35 f/4 IS was funded by selling the 16-35 f/2.8 II, and this is the first lens that I've ever pre-ordered.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 20, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > $125 off is better paying full price. Wonder what inside "100 Million EF Lens Gift Set"?
> ...



An early CONGRATS

Feel like a kid in the candy shop? ;D

MTF charts look very nice when compared to 16-35 f2.8 II. Plus that 4stop IS will be a huge benefit for night time shooting.

Post some pics when you ready.


----------



## candyman (Jun 20, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > $125 off is better paying full price. Wonder what inside "100 Million EF Lens Gift Set"?
> ...


Same here, sold the 16-35 II and first time pre-order. Waiting hopeful that it will arrive soon.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> An early CONGRATS
> 
> Feel like a kid in the candy shop? ;D
> 
> ...



Just wish I had it in hand now. Heading up to Maine for a family gathering tomorrow, and I would have loved to try it out up there. I'll be using primes to cover the range instead.

What I really wanted was a 16-35 f/2.8 III with optics that matches or surpasses the 16-35L f/4 IS. That would help me reduce my lens count from MANY to MANY - 1. ;D


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 20, 2014)

candyman said:


> Random Orbits said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



They charged my credit card yesterday, and the status has changed to warehoused. I'll have to FedEx divert it to a FedEx store, so I can pick it up after vacation. Have fun with yours!


----------



## candyman (Jun 20, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...




Thanks. I am sure I will but you will be able to have fun with it first. Hope to see some pictures.


----------



## kirkcha (Jun 20, 2014)

B&H hit my credit card this morning so hopefully going out soon.


----------



## dlleno (Jun 20, 2014)

As you probably see in other posts B&H is shipping now. Mine is due next week


----------



## zim (Jun 22, 2014)

http://www.digitalrev.com/product/canon-ef-16-35mm-f/MTEwMzQ0MQ_A_A

Let the saving begin!


----------



## candyman (Jun 22, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > Random Orbits said:
> ...



I just got it yesterday.....did not expect it. They called me and I was Lucky since I got one from two that arrived. Look at the thread 16-35 f/4 sample images


----------



## jeffa4444 (Apr 17, 2015)

Well its 10 months since the Canon EF 16-35mm f4L IS has gone on sale and Canon must be selling plenty of them still because my back-ordered lens has gone back twice and Im still waiting for it. Similarly a friend is waiting for two zooms to be in stock with his dealer so Canon must either have manufacturing problems, poor stock control or great sales.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 17, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Well its 10 months since the Canon EF 16-35mm f4L IS has gone on sale and Canon must be selling plenty of them still because my back-ordered lens has gone back twice and Im still waiting for it. Similarly a friend is waiting for two zooms to be in stock with his dealer so Canon must either have manufacturing problems, poor stock control or great sales.



Funny how we have different experiences. I bought one new from a USA dealer at a discount within a few hours of deciding to buy one.


----------



## dcm (Apr 17, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Well its 10 months since the Canon EF 16-35mm f4L IS has gone on sale and Canon must be selling plenty of them still because my back-ordered lens has gone back twice and Im still waiting for it. Similarly a friend is waiting for two zooms to be in stock with his dealer so Canon must either have manufacturing problems, poor stock control or great sales.



Think I'd try a different source if you are in the US. Canon USA, B&H, Adorama and Amazon have it in stock.


----------



## e_honda (Apr 17, 2015)

jeffa4444 said:


> Well its 10 months since the Canon EF 16-35mm f4L IS has gone on sale and Canon must be selling plenty of them still because my back-ordered lens has gone back twice and Im still waiting for it. Similarly a friend is waiting for two zooms to be in stock with his dealer so Canon must either have manufacturing problems, poor stock control or great sales.



I've never heard of a lens "going back" after being ordered. Color me confused about this lens still being backordered. Every well known authorized dealer seems to show it being in stock. 

Regardless, I'd cancel from whoever it was you ordered from and (assuming you are in the US) just put in an order at B&H or Adorama or even an ebay authorized dealer like PMI Digital (those guys are great, BTW).


----------

